
Petition Urges Trader Joe’s to Get Rid of ‘Racist Branding’ - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/19/business/trader-joes-petition.html
======
rbecker
> “They’re racist because they exoticize other cultures, present ‘Joe’ as this
> default normal, and then the other characters — such as Thai Joe, Trader
> José, Trader Joe San — falling outside of it,”

I'm confused. "Trader Joe" and "Trader José" both follow the "Trader <common
name from country of origin>" pattern. So why is one "presenting as this
default normal" while the other is "exoticizing"?

~~~
db48x
Logic is not required; all that is required is the accusation of racism.

